# How to keep chickens out of garage?



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

For various reasons we have to leave our garage door open and the chickens have found it to be their home. We can't put anything to block them from going inside really either, the door has to be wide open.

Is there something I can put across the door threshold to prevent them from going inside? Something that would not hurt or harm them but they don't like to be around and would avoid?


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Yup, my chickens love hanging out in the garage, especially on windy days. Lots of poop cleaning. If you find anything, let me know! lol


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

I thought maybe something that smells or that they could smell that would deter them?


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Keith said:


> I thought maybe something that smells or that they could smell that would deter them?


Water spray like from sprinklers. Or hanging shiny ribbons. Even a floppy plastic netting will keep them out.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

You could take some 2x4s and make posts and stick into buckets of sand and then stretch bird netting across to deter them. My husband went through this. We have a cat door on the garage door and the cat would go in and help with mice etc.

Well, naturally the chickens also started going in the cat door and he went in, after not going in for a long time to find quite a bit of poo on his fancy power tools. And two nests of eggs. So, the cat door was plugged up and now he leaves a window in the back open for the cat.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

don't think their sense of smell is that keen


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

chickflick said:


> don't think their sense of smell is that keen


Yeah CF...their incredible eyesight makes up for a lack of scent sense.


----------

